# Yamaha FG-411S - $99 - L&M Mississauga



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great price for a solid top acoustic.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

That's a steal at that price. I've got a 411 SC (cutaway version) that's my main acoustic jam guitar. Nothing fancy but it's a solid top, plays well and sounds pretty good.


----------

